#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Δικαιολογητικά για κατεδάφιση κτίσματος πρό 1955

## giapanotis

Καλησπέρα,

Στο Ν.4579/20 άρθρο 40 παρ.2
<<Δικαιολογητικά άδειας κατεδάφισης: ...........
*Όπου απαιτείται έγκριση του Συμβουλιου  αρχιτεκτονικής, προσκομίζεται και βεβαίωση περί μη υποβολής ένστασης* >

Αυτό το χαρτί (*βεβαίωση περί μη υποβολής ένστασης*) τι είναι και που βρίσκεται?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Στα ΣΑ δεν υπάρχει γραμματέας;
Ρώτα λοιπόν τη γραμματεία.

----------

